# Pulled these out through lower element opening



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

Took me three hours. Replacement was not an option at this time.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

You could've had the new heater installed in just about the time it took to remove that element.

I think most if not all of us have been there at one time or another. We all have a job that went a little sideways on us. Some get uglier than others.


----------



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

Replacement not an option due to "environmental restrictions". There was barely enough room to walk back to the utility room. Paths through garbage and such.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Was the heater dry fired at 1 time? I've seen dry fired elements get all mangled up Like that


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

That is a big reason why I won't change elements on the fly, unless the heater is in an outside closet or some place else where I have room for water to go. I've tried before and spent 30-60 seconds fighting with the blown up element trying to get it threaded back in after I realized it wasn't coming out easy. 







Paul


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Those definitely cooked off before they were submerged.


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

Widdershins said:


> Those definitely cooked off before they were submerged.


Maybe so, but I don't think they'd have the lime stuck to them if they were dry fired.


EDIT- heater could have been drained or siphoned without shutting off the power.

Carry on.......


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

If you shut the main and the heater valve off, don't open any faucets, remove the top or bottom element(one at a time) unscrew it, have the new element ready to go, scree new one in. You may loose a cup of water at the most. Easiest way to change an element


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Michaelcookplum said:


> If you shut the main and the heater valve off, don't open any faucets, remove the top or bottom element(one at a time) unscrew it, have the new element ready to go, scree new one in. You may loose a cup of water at the most. Easiest way to change an element


 
Not if the old elements are blow up and expanded like these. You'll get it about half way out and then you have to decide what you're gonna do. Keep yankin' on it and hope it comes out or surrender and try and get it back in. 


I guess you could just have a pair of bolt cutters handy and snip them off inside the tank. 






Paul


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

I have made it a habit to have the wet vac setting ready to go with hose at the element and going as I pull the element out, then if a problem arises shove it back in, empty vac out, silently cuss at it then finish the job.:laughing:


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

rocksteady said:


> Not if the old elements are blow up and expanded like these. You'll get it about half way out and then you have to decide what you're gonna do. Keep yankin' on it and hope it comes out or surrender and try and get it back in.
> 
> I guess you could just have a pair of bolt cutters handy and snip them off inside the tank.
> 
> Paul


Clearly, but this is a rare situation that most will never run into. My method works for a basic replacement


----------

